
James Damore, Google, and the YouTube radicalization of angry white men - abhi3
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/13/james-damore-google-memo-youtube-white-men-radicalization
======
johnpython
More needs to be done to combat the radicalization of young white men by neo-
Nazis and white supermacists.

